# stream lining ak kenpo



## jaybacca72 (Sep 28, 2002)

if a person was to have say only 32 techniques total what ones would you keep and why? just thought i would ask because it has been said to really know ak kenpo you only need to master white to purple belt.
just curious that's all.
later
jay:asian: :karate: :boing2:


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 29, 2002)

YELLOW
delayed sword -works off so many different attacks, very versatile
alternating maces - a push is a common attack
sword of destruction - same reason as delayed sword
attacking mace - good punch technique
mace of agression - grab is common attack
captured twigs - bear hug is common attack
sword and hammer - short, sweet, and practical
deflecting hammer - easy way to get around your opponent on kick
intellectual departure - the opening move of this one is so versatile
agressive twins - cause I just like it, darn it!
grasp of death - teaches that little things (pinch) can have big effect

ORANGE
crossing talon - wrist grab is common attack
obscure wing - versatile technique, grafts well
obscure sword - another option
lone kimono - common attack
thrusting prongs - common attack against women
grip of death - a little more practical than "grasp of death"
raining claw - teaches a good flow of motion
striking serpent's head - common attack

PURPLE
squeezing the peach - teaches you not to be afraid to fight dirty
shield and sword - a solid lefty punch tech
spiraling twig - teaches joint manipulation, common attack
circling wing - ya gotta know how to get out of a choke.
crushing hammer - another option to "captured twigs"

BLUE
begging hands - common attack against women
thrusting wedge - another choke, front shoulder grab option
tripping arrow - cause its got a great takedown!
gift of destiny - good handshake tech

GREEN
encounter with danger - gotta know how to fall
leap from danger - learn how to go with your momentum
securing the stom - cool takedown, gotta know what to do with a club
conquering shield - just cause I like it

3rd Brown
courting the tiger - gotta have a few multi attacker techs
snakes of wisdom - see "courting the tiger"
blinding sacrifice - very cool close in tech


Those are just my choices, and my reasons. There are many reasons why techniques are in the system... those were just the reasons for my choices...and of course, I'm referring to the techniques AND their extensions, because extra weapons are a GOOD thing...

All the techniques are important, however. They teach different principles of movement.  I picked these because they are the ones that I seemed to really click with.  I firmly believe that the ENTIRE system should be taught, because I've seen people really click with techniques that I completely struggled with, and to this day don't feel comfortable with. Techniques give you options, and the more options you have, the more likely you are to react with one that is a good one for the situation you're in.


----------



## donald (Sep 30, 2002)

I think that technique wise you could still have a very comprehensive system, having only the yellow to purple techniques. Especially with the material being approached from the EPAK frame of mind. Working all the principals etc.. My question would be. What about the forms? Would you keep them all, or stop at say Short 3? Even at that, I think it would still be a very encompassing system. Is'nt this basically what some kenpoist have done, i.e. Mr.LeReux/Mr.Sullivan's organization?

Salute in Christ, 
   :asian:


----------



## Zoran (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *if a person was to have say only 32 techniques total what ones would you keep and why? just thought i would ask because it has been said to really know ak kenpo you only need to master white to purple belt.
> just curious that's all.
> ...



Interesting topic. 32 just happens to be the exact current number of "base" techniques in my system. The "base" techs end at green. After which, you are required to create and be tested on variations for each tech. One per tech at 3rd brown up to 4 per tech for 1st black.

This is only techs that are empty hand vs. empty hand. There is a whole lot more, that is required, to learn when dealing with weapons.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *if a person was to have say only 32 techniques total what ones would you keep and why? just thought i would ask because it has been said to really know ak kenpo you only need to master white to purple belt.
> just curious that's all.
> ...



Just a note, not really a complete answer.  But I think on the QnA thread Mr. Conatser listed the 10 Master Key Techniques.

These should probably be on the list.

Maybe you only need 10.  
:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 1, 2002)

In light of the topic, one thing to consider is to take a close look at what Chuck Sullivan and Vic LeRoux did with the International Karate Connection Association.  They have streamlined Kenpo down to 55 techniques.  No Kenpo principle or concept is missing.  Very much in-line what is being discussed here.  BTW, only one form, The Master Form, which is comprised of the 55 techniques.  When you're practicing the techniques, your practicing the Form and vice-versa.  Check it out.

www.karateconnection.com

or

www.geocities.com/theparsonage/karateconnection.html

Respects,
Bill


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 1, 2002)

You need to look at it more they break a lot of rules!
Big Guy
:redeme:


----------



## Zoran (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Guy _
> 
> *You need to look at it more they break a lot of rules!
> Big Guy
> *



Rules are meant to be broken.
Guidelines are meant to be followed.

I really don't feel that SGM Parker meant to create rules. What he created were guidelines to allow for an analytical and logical approach to MA, and Kenpo specifically. I don't feel prescribing to rules allows for growth.

Remember, all the great innovators though history, were people who broke the rules.


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 2, 2002)

We do not break rules we bend them. And jaybacca no pinch on grasp of death Hit. Thank for your time. Big Guy
 :asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 2, 2002)

I learned grasp of death with the pinch...?


----------



## feintem (Oct 7, 2002)

If you remove tecs. then you cheat yourself. They are set in ideal phase that is not reality. If you can't think on your own no 1 or 1oo tecs. will work remember tecs. are just basics put in to motion if you cut out basics what else do you have?There were tec.'s that I despised but my instructor road me on them.Guess what those are some of the ones I have used in reality .






                                                         Just a thought.
                                            -  KENPO not a hobby a way of life. -

                                                                   - Michael-


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 7, 2002)

agreed.


----------



## feintem (Oct 7, 2002)

-nightingale-

 now if this tec. was never tought to you it would have limited your KENPO arsenal. By the way if you can pinch the inside of the leg you can also find some interesting targets arounrd the area. It is all in your intent.









 -michael-


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 7, 2002)

deleted


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> All the techniques are important, however. They teach different principles of movement.  I picked these because they are the ones that I seemed to really click with.  I firmly believe that the ENTIRE system should be taught, because I've seen people really click with techniques that I completely struggled with, and to this day don't feel comfortable with. Techniques give you options, and the more options you have, the more likely you are to react with one that is a good one for the situation you're in. [/B]



feintem,

As you can see, I completely agree with you about this.

-N-


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by feintem _
> 
> *-nightingale-
> 
> ...



The way we do Grasp of Death with the Horsebite to the inside of the thigh, you can make your opponent jump off of you.

I have seen this done with different people.  It is not a pinch by the way, you basically grab them as you close your fist. 

I just chimed in because I was not entirely sure what you were talking about.  it is late and I'm not sure if I this makes enough sense, but I'll post it anyway.  Thanks.
:asian:


----------

